# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  ból w cewce po cewnikowaniu

## honorrata

niedawno byłam cewnikowana do cięcia cesarskiego, od porodu minęło już 10 dni, ale ja odczuwam ciągle niemiłe uczucie w cewce moczowej, jakby szczypanie i kłucie. jak mogę temu zaradzić?

----------


## Bajaedka

moim zdaniem powinnaś powiedziec o tym ginekologowi. on raczej zleci ci badanie moczu, może masz zapalenie cewki moczowej lub pęcherza. profilaktycznie weź sobie jakiś suplement z żurawiną - np. prouro jest skuteczne, ja je w ciąży nawet brałam.

----------


## makosia

a ja się podepnę pod temat, bo też jestem po cesarce - minął już miesiąc od porodu u mnie, a ja nadal czasem popuszczam mocz. jak można to leczyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny!!Nie bagatelizujcie tej sprawy, a dlaczego to wam zaraz opiszę moją sytuację!!2 miesiące temu miałam operację.Miałam torbiel na jajniku na szczęście nie złośliwy -pozbyłam się 3/4 jajnika, do tego miałam guza pęcherza -wycięto guza wraz z częścią pęcherza.Dodam,że mam 25 lat.Choruję na endometriozę pęcherza moczowego-na tę chorobę choruje 1-2% osób na świecie,nie wiadomo czy w ogóle doczekam się kiedyś potomstwa...ale, że jestem osobą  w miarę silną psychicznie i pozytywnie nastawioną do życia wierzę,że będzie dobrze.Przechodzę do meritum.Po operacji miałam dwa dreny w brzuchu i cewnik ,który rozgałęział się w środku na dwie części -nie potrafię tego wyjaśnić dobrze.W każdym bądź razie po wyjściu ze szpitala po prawie mc do dnia dzisiejszego mam ból przy oddawaniu moczu, więc poszłam prywatnie do Urologa tak czy siak muszę chodzić.Okazało się,że mam poziom oddawania moczu jak 80-latek.Mój lekarz b.dobry specjalista stwierdził,że prawdopodobnie cewnik -mialam go 2 tygodnie mógł uszkodzić cewkę,a ta się uległa zwężeniu i stąd ten ból.Teraz biorę  silny antybiotyk.Jeśli nie pomoże to będę miała cytsoskopię i jeszcze jakieś badanie dodatkowe,nazwy nie pamiętam.Jeśli badanie potwierdzi przypuszczenia prawdopodobnie przejdę kolejną operację poszerzania cewki.Dodam ,że byłam wcześniej u lekarza rodzinnego, miałam kiepskie badania moczu ,więc dostałam leki żeby poprawić stan pęcherza. Leki nie pomogły,więc w tym momencie już można wykluczyć wpływ bakterii, więc dziewczyny nie ryzykujcie tylko pędźcie do UROLOGA.Badanie nie boli, wstydzić też się nie trzeba.Cystoskopia podobno boli ,ale na żywca nie będą jej obić także tego też nie trzeba się obawiać.Nie ma co ryzykować, bo być może wszystko przez to ,że byłyście cewnikowane, ale może to być także łagodniejsza przyczyna.Piszę tylko na podstawie mojego przypadku,że takie rzeczy się zdarzają.Głowa do góry będzie dobrze.

----------

